
Garrett Lisi on his theory of everything [video] - gaika
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/garrett_lisi_on_his_theory_of_everything.html
======
ram1024
i'm not convinced...

280 dimensions? is he talking about the same dimensions that everyone else is
talking about? or is he calling every viewable vantage point a dimension?

